# Garden Cart From Lawn Tractor Frame



## gsl54 (Apr 29, 2012)

I am not sure if this is the right Forum for this topic, but here goes. I have an old Murray lawn tractor that has no motor,it still has the transaxel. it is basicaly all there except the motor. I remember seeing on line where someone built a garden trailer/cart out of a tractor frame. The tung was built so that the front wheels turned in the direction it was being pulled. I wish I could remember the web site, but it was some time ago. If anyone knows of a site,or a place where I could view plans or videos would be great.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you tried looking on www.farmshow.com? Sounds like a project that may have been in the magazine. If you don't get Farm Show, I recommend it. They have all sorts of ideas and projects in there along with new products and owner reviews of products.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You could set up the steering like on a red radio flyer wagon - instead of a handle , use a hitch setup.

I picked up a free commercial walk behind mower , the PO removed the drive setup to the wheels , and attached a hitch setup to the front - to pull behind a tractor - ended up scrapping it because it was too rusty.


----------

